# Neunaber Stereo vs Mono



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone know much about these pedals?

I know many love the stereo cause of the tone knob. I will actually be playing in stereo (which is why I want it). But, they are difficult to get and I need a reverb soon. 

Further, I haven't heard them. I'm going forward based on hype. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

I've owned both the mono and the stereo WET and I liked them both a lot. I recently sold the mono because I just didn't need both.

Another cool thing about the stereo version is that you can connect it to your computer using the appplication available for download on the website and change it into the Chroma Chorus or Neunaber's new delay pedal (both sound great). You can also download different configurations of the WET reverb, like the reverb with a shimmer effect (like the TC Electronic Space or Strymon Blue Sky). 

To my ears, the Neunaber reverb sounds really great. It has absolutely ZERO tone suck and does a great job with both subtle (i.e. simulating a taste of Fenderish spring reverb) and more ambient sounding large reverbs. Its simple to dial in and has a range of good sounds at a number of different settings.

I tried it against the Eventide Space, TC Electronic Hall of Fame, some of the Earthquaker Devices pedals with reverb, and the whole range of ElectroHarmonix reverb pedals. I prefered the WET over all of those. I think one of the major competitors against the WET would be the Strymon reverbs (Blue Sky, Big Sky). I've heard the Big Sky (their newest reverb pedal that is the most full-featured version), but haven't had my hands on the Blue Sky. The Big Sky sounded nice, but it had WAY more options than I wanted or needed in a reverb pedal. I felt the WET stacked up well against it, but didn't have as many flavours/options for reverb.

It would be the best if you could play one to see if you like it, but I bought mine without hearing it first (I took a gamble and went off of what I heard in the online demos I was able to locate) and was very pleased.

I bought mine direct from Neunaber, but I believe Lauzon Music in Ottawa carries the Neunaber pedals. Maybe they have a decent return policy that would allow you to check it out and return it if you don't dig it?

Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions about the WET that I might be able to answer.

Cheers,

Leigh.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

you can check out mine if you want.
meet at L&M or something like that.

ya they have them at Lauzon Music.
you might want to call'm and save 10 bucks.
With the pedal customizer they all can become one another....so i didn't get why the Wet is listed at 10bucks more than the others.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

lchender said:


> I've owned both the mono and the stereo WET and I liked them both a lot. I recently sold the mono because I just didn't need both. Another cool thing about the stereo version is that you can connect it to your computer using the appplication available for download on the website and change it into the Chroma Chorus or Neunaber's new delay pedal (both sound great). You can also download different configurations of the WET reverb, like the reverb with a shimmer effect (like the TC Electronic Space or Strymon Blue Sky). To my ears, the Neunaber reverb sounds really great. It has absolutely ZERO tone suck and does a great job with both subtle (i.e. simulating a taste of Fenderish spring reverb) and more ambient sounding large reverbs. Its simple to dial in and has a range of good sounds at a number of different settings. I tried it against the Eventide Space, TC Electronic Hall of Fame, some of the Earthquaker Devices pedals with reverb, and the whole range of ElectroHarmonix reverb pedals. I prefered the WET over all of those. I think one of the major competitors against the WET would be the Strymon reverbs (Blue Sky, Big Sky). I've heard the Big Sky (their newest reverb pedal that is the most full-featured version), but haven't had my hands on the Blue Sky. The Big Sky sounded nice, but it had WAY more options than I wanted or needed in a reverb pedal. I felt the WET stacked up well against it, but didn't have as many flavours/options for reverb. It would be the best if you could play one to see if you like it, but I bought mine without hearing it first (I took a gamble and went off of what I heard in the online demos I was able to locate) and was very pleased. I bought mine direct from Neunaber, but I believe Lauzon Music in Ottawa carries the Neunaber pedals. Maybe they have a decent return policy that would allow you to check it out and return it if you don't dig it? Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions about the WET that I might be able to answer. Cheers, Leigh.


That was really helpful. Thanks. I'll probably order it, if nothing comes up soon.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

amp boy said:


> you can check out mine if you want. meet at L&M or something like that. ya they have them at Lauzon Music. you might want to call'm and save 10 bucks. With the pedal customizer they all can become one another....so i didn't get why the Wet is listed at 10bucks more than the others.


Big thanks for the offer. I'm probably gonna give it a week and then try Lauzon.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I have both and both are great. Really the best pedal reverb out there (imo!!). Check out Carl @ gearlovin........that's where I got my Stereo Wet and he was great to deal with. (http://www.gearlovin.com/products/guitar-effects-pedals/reverb-pedals)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

noman said:


> I have both and both are great. Really the best pedal reverb out there (imo!!). Check out Carl @ gearlovin........that's where I got my Stereo Wet and he was great to deal with. (http://www.gearlovin.com/products/guitar-effects-pedals/reverb-pedals)


Hey, thanks for the info. I couldn't wait to find one used, so I just ordered from gearlovin (they were $10 cheaper than Lauzon, so it made sense).


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

noman said:


> I have both and both are great. Really the best pedal reverb out there (imo!!). Check out Carl @ gearlovin........that's where I got my Stereo Wet and he was great to deal with. (http://www.gearlovin.com/products/guitar-effects-pedals/reverb-pedals)


Same here! Both Lauzon and Carl (Gearlovin) are great to deal with. 

I have both the Strymon BlueSky and the Stereo Wet. Both are good, but the Wet's sound is worth the price of admission. I found I wasn't set on any of the sounds of the BSR the same way I've come to land on the Stereo Wet.

It all depends on the sound you're going for, but for the majority of reverb users, the Wet is my go-to recommendation. I think the fact that it can be 're-programmed' by connecting it to your computer, is tres cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

elliottmoose said:


> Same here! Both Lauzon and Carl (Gearlovin) are great to deal with.
> 
> I have both the Strymon BlueSky and the Stereo Wet. Both are good, but the Wet's sound is worth the price of admission. I found I wasn't set on any of the sounds of the BSR the same way I've come to land on the Stereo Wet.
> 
> ...


I just saw a few youtube videos. I don't typically do the ambient thing, but I'm definitely going mess around with it after seeing some of those demos. It sounded terrific.

Typically, I just go for a mild non-overbearing hall reverb. I used to have the DR. Scientist RRR and it was great. I suspect the wet will do classy plus so much more. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats! Yep, you'll have a lot of fun with it. Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I got the stereo wet, played it, and then sent it packing. Blue sky en route.


----------

